# Solo Chokoloskee Fishing Report



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice one, John. Did you break camp every day or did you just leave your stuff lying around on the beach?

I have found that aside from fishing with my son, I am my own best company and like to fish solo.


----------



## damthemainstream (Apr 11, 2017)

Awesome write up and photos...you have a new blog follower for sure! I've been thinking of doing a solo trip down there over the winter, so it's a bit comforting to know that others are going alone too. Now if only you had gotten a picture of that red head though...


----------



## Capt. John Kumiski (Sep 5, 2015)

Blue Zone said:


> Nice one, John. Did you break camp every day or did you just leave your stuff lying around on the beach?
> 
> I have found that aside from fishing with my son, I am my own best company and like to fish solo.


on short trips, especially with internal combustion, i like to just stay in one spot. breaking and setting up camp takes too much time

on long trips (i've taken a dozen trips more than a week long down there, all by paddle) breaking and setting up camp in a daily ritual


----------



## Capt. John Kumiski (Sep 5, 2015)

damthemainstream said:


> Awesome write up and photos...you have a new blog follower for sure! I've been thinking of doing a solo trip down there over the winter, so it's a bit comforting to know that others are going alone too. Now if only you had gotten a picture of that red head though...


how's this one??


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice report! Is that New Turkey Key that you stayed on? Looks exactly the same spot that I camped with some buddies a little while ago.


----------



## Capt. John Kumiski (Sep 5, 2015)

aye...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Great post John.
I too, enjoy fishing alone. I always manage to catch more zzz's when I am alone and not entertaining a buddy.


----------

